# PAULOWNIA tree ?



## JOHNYOGA2 (Sep 30, 2008)

The literature says yes they do. I bought a packet of seeds (very tiny little things) in the spring and planted them. Had one seedling. Transplanted it mid-summer. It's now about 1.5 feet tall. Not quite the spectacular growth the literature promised, but we'll give it time. Were I doing it again, I would buy a seeding rather then seeds.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

They grow fast here. Very attractive blooms. I haven't seen my bees working them but that doesn't necessarily mean that they don't....just not in obviously high numbers.


----------



## neal/cheryl (Mar 22, 2008)

dose the flower have a good smell ?
I have a wisteria and the tree smells great 
but my bees dont even look at it 
its always full of bumble bees


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

I don't recall any fragrance.


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

Ask Barry what he thinks of them.


----------

